# Our Christmas Eve Hack



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

Merry Christmas All Our hack yesterday filmed by my friend riding one handed carrying a camera.


----------



## HorseyyGal (Jun 20, 2011)

Oh wow, looks like such fun! You all looked wonderful


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

Cool ride and even cooler soundtrack!

The hacks that I have access to were over hoof deep in mud so rather than risk injuring Calypso I just rode indoors yesterday.

This week promises to be dry so I'm hoping to hack out on the latter part of it.


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

love it  very jealous!!!


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

This time of year we have to look for areas that are not 2 foot deep in snow. So I took my daughter and her friend out to Antelope Island. Good sandy footing that and percipitation drains through quickly. Not too rocky for the barefoot horses. The Great Salt Lake asorbs radiant heat from the sun and tempers the area slightly. Helping to melt off any snow much quicker than surrounding areas. Only draw back. Is there are no trees.


----------



## AQHA13 (Apr 19, 2017)

Run little white pony, Run! Great video!


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

that little grey pony can move!

your ride looked like a ton of fun, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Awesome video! Those ponies are worth their weight in gold to carry those kids so nicely.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Thank you for taking me with you! I felt like I was part of that long gallop! Whoopee!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Usually I don't like these galloping videos but this one was really cute, and I'm with tiny.. I felt like I was riding your friend's horse. What a smooth ride


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

What a fun ride. Looks like y'all were having a blast!


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

Celeste said:


> Awesome video! Those ponies are worth their weight in gold to carry those kids so nicely.


 
Actually the little grey's rider is in her early twenties, but only learnt to ride this summer. He has taught her the hard way as he often gets very excited and bucks!


----------

